# Prostate exam...crap!



## chiphead (Mar 28, 2011)

Setting my appointment for my prostate exam, I don't look forward to this. I think it's a waste of time, but I've head the horror stories. What questions do I need to asked but don't know where to start.

chiphead


----------



## Marmaduke (Mar 28, 2011)

You might find better medical advice at Mayoclinic.com, or by Googling "prostate exam" instead of a flashlight forum.


----------



## Acid87 (Mar 28, 2011)

This sounds horrible. I am lucky I'm still quite young and have a few years before this happens. Always better to be safe though isn't it.
Good luck!

Marmaduke the forum gives all kinds of information and advice from real people . Much easier than spending hours trawling google.


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess I would want to know about wine and candlelight . Seriously, I am in your shoes, or will be soon, and I do not know anything about it yet. I wil hold off on any EDC jokes.
I hope that all goes wel


----------



## march.brown (Mar 28, 2011)

chiphead said:


> Setting my appointment for my prostate exam, I don't look forward to this. I think it's a waste of time, but I've heard the horror stories. What questions do I need to asked but don't know where to start.
> 
> chiphead


You should be aware that a very high percentage of men actually die with Prostate Cancer ... They don't die *OF* Prostate cancer but it is there nevertheless when they eventually die of something else.

The initial examination is nothing to be worried about ... I had my first examination about 50 years ago when I was in my twenties ... I ended up walking round the surgery on tip-toes dragging the doctor behind me with his finger doing the inspection ... If you relax , it is perfectly OK and you won't dislocate the Doctors finger either.

About ten years ago when I was visiting my Doctor on another matter , I asked if I could have a PSA (blood) test done as I was going rather too often to the Loo ... My PSA was over ten so I had to have further tests and biopsies ... I was put on medication which helped to reduce the number of nightime toilet visits ... Over the last few years , my PSA went up into the twenties and I had yet more tests including a "magic-eye" examination of the bladder ... I am now on more medication to shrink the prostate and it is working great.

Unfortunately I also know of several men who were too embarrassed or scared to go for the tests ... Unfortunately they are no longer with us , having left it too late to get help.

I'm 73 now and although I have other non-related health problems , I can still enjoy my life ... I just take all the pills and get on with life.

Every man should have the Prostate test ... Don't be shy.
.


----------



## robertrock (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG, it's not a waste of time and is over before you know it.

The exam part has been painless, for me at least. The part that gets me is the PSA blood test because my veins are very small. 

This is one of those cases where 'what you don't know can kill you'. Same for a colonoscopy test, esp. if your family history has occurrences of it. I'm 54 and have had 4 normal exams.

Good luck on your test, the first one is always the worst.


----------



## Marmaduke (Mar 28, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> Marmaduke the forum gives all kinds of information and advice from real people . Much easier than spending hours trawling google.


 Got it, kind of like getting some input (no pun intended) from the chaps at the pub. Good luck!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 28, 2011)

It's really no big deal, chiphead. I'm sure it's much worse for the doctor. Why don't you offer him a headlamp beforehand? :laughing:

Geoff


----------



## beerwax (Mar 28, 2011)

might help if the doctors good looking.


----------



## Jay R (Mar 28, 2011)

I quite like it myself but then my Doc is qiute attractive.


----------



## chiphead (Mar 28, 2011)

Good point!


----------



## chiphead (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks due.
chiphead


----------



## chiphead (Mar 28, 2011)

Four...ouch!


robertrock said:


> OMG, it's not a waste of time and is over before you know it.
> 
> The exam part has been painless, for me at least. The part that gets me is the PSA blood test because my veins are very small.
> 
> ...


----------



## chiphead (Mar 28, 2011)

That only happens in Penthouse Letters.


Jay R said:


> I quite like it myself but then my Doc is qiute attractive.


----------



## chiphead (Mar 28, 2011)

Funny.


Flying Turtle said:


> It's really no big deal, chiphead. I'm sure it's much worse for the doctor. Why don't you offer him a headlamp beforehand? :laughing:
> 
> Geoff


----------



## beerwax (Mar 28, 2011)

are there any questions to ask . i dont think so. the 'digital' exam looks for texture and lumps. and is apparently more reliable than the PSA test tho less palatable ,(for some). but any findings here are far from conclusive for cancer because enlarged (swollen) prostates are common and follow up investigation would then be needed. that is when you ask questions. 

cheers . and dont chicken out the PSA is no substitute.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 28, 2011)

If you mean a digital exam that's nothin. No doubt it feels odd and it's no fun but it only takes a minute and it's over.

You guys must have had a better urologist than I had (if you had a cystoscopy). It was definitely painful and it feels exactly as you would imagine it would. (like trying to fit an SR90 into a straw if you catch my drift) I was so shocked by the sensation I accidentally hit the assisting nurse. It was just a reflex but I hit her pretty hard. As if I didn't feel bad enough from the test itself. Anyway...everything was OK so it was good to know symptoms were from a benign condition. My wife made me go because her friend's husband was diagnosed with prostate cancer even though his PSA was in the single digits.

I do agree it's worth getting it done...and a colonoscopy too. We all want to be here for whatever technology comes after the LED! I expect to EDC a small pocket flashlight that delivers 1000+ lumens and will run for an hour before I kick! No rush mind you.


----------



## beerwax (Mar 28, 2011)

i reckon i was happier before i googled cystoscopy.


----------



## march.brown (Mar 29, 2011)

march.brown said:


> I had yet more tests including a "magic-eye" examination of the bladder ... I am now on more medication to shrink the prostate and it is working great.


I assume that this test is a Cystoscopy ... The surgeon squirted some anaesthetic first before putting the 'scope in ... I don't know whether all these 'scopes are the same , but mine had a light and a fibre optic lens plus a drain tube plus a tube for inflating the bladder with air or water ... All in something much smaller than a pencil ... The anaesthetic made me jump as I wasn't expecting it ... As I was apologising to the nurses for saying "S**T" , I noticed the picture on the large colour TV as the probe went in ... I didn't feel any pain or discomfort with this ... The surgeon explained what the various bits were and pointed out an extra lobe on my prostate that shouldn't have been there ... He explained that it could be removed by surgery or it could be shrunk by medication ... This extra lobe was apparently the reason why I needed to go more often to the loo ... A bit like a dam on a small river really ... My "dam" was holding back over half a litre even when I had finished ... It is now only a few millilitres with the effective medication ... They measure the amount left in the bladder using ultra-sound techniques.

Anyway ,we continued up into the bladder where he inflated me to make it sort of spherical and after examinating it thoroughly , he said it was perfect ... I was then deflated and rinsed out ... The surgeon made a tactical error with the drainpipe and both he and the nurses got wet ... The probe was removed with absolutely no discomfort.

I then had to sit and drink a couple of cups of water to make sure that I could pass water OK ... This took a while as I was already running on empty ... I was warned that there would be some discomfort when passing water for a couple of days ... This is true but not eye-wateringly so ... The Nurse had to check the colour of the urine and said that a Chardonay or Rose would be perfectly accepable ... Mine was perfect ... I had to drink lots of water to flush things out and after three days was functioning perfectly and painlessly.

Having had biopsies done on my prostate on several occasions , I can understand why some men are apprehensive about it ... But I look at it like this ... I'm still alive.

It's not as bad as childbirth ... That is based on my Wifes experiences having had four children.
.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 29, 2011)

If you think back, there have probably been times in your life, parties, family dinners, where you ate an unreasonably large quantity of food and then paid for it dearly not long after when the processed result tried to come out all at once - your prostate exam won't feel nearly as uncomfortable as those times. Bottom line, you've already been through worse..


----------



## Acid87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Marmaduke said:


> Got it, kind of like getting some input (no pun intended) from the chaps at the pub. Good luck!



Wow below the belt..... Pun intended.


----------



## march.brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Just noticed in todays newspaper in an article about Andrew Lloyd Webber.

Prostate Cancer is the most common form of cancer in men in Britain ... More than 35,000 men are diagnosed with it every year ... Most are aged over 50 and over a third will die of it.

I know that the examination is a bit of a pain in the Ar*e , but it is better than the alternative.

The earlier it is caught the better the chances of living ... Everyone over 50 should have the test.

Go for it !
.


----------



## nbp (Mar 31, 2011)

I could watch an TLC special with someone bleeding from their eyes without flinching, but this discussion of pipes and scopes going in where things only come out makes me a little weak.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 31, 2011)

What kind of led do you reckon is at the other end of the fiber optic?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## march.brown (Mar 31, 2011)

For those about to have their first biopsy , here is a letter I sent to several friends who were about to have the same inspection ... I felt that a bit of humour wouldn't go amiss , as they were all a bit apprehensive (and that was the brave ones).

I have since had several more biopsies and the last few all took eight or ten samples ... I just go in "zombie-like" now , as I know what's going to happen. 

This is a true account.


I reported to the 'Reception Desk' as per the invitation letter at 1100hrs prompt ... At 1105, a very large jovial nurse took me to a cubicle where I was met by a large jovial nurse ... She took me into the cubicle and told me to get undressed and to put on a frock ( plain blue ) and to come out when ready ... This I did, only to be told that the opening should be at the back as that was the bit that was going to be looked into ! ... I did a quick change and she seemed happy with my elegant attire.


She then gave me two huge Anti-biotic tablets and a glass of water and said 'Just in case,' whatever that meant.

I entered the torture chamber which was occupied by the boss man (5'4" high) and a straight-faced tall lady (6'0") and the previously mentioned large jovial nurse.

I realised that if the surgeon had been taller he would have been a brain surgeon.

Mr X-----, the surgeon, (name with-held for legal reasons) began to tell me about the proposed probe into my rectum and the examination thereof of my prostate gland ... It seems that a probe somewhat like a police truncheon (but silver), was to be inserted into the rectal passage and the scanning process (by ultra-sound) would show a pretty picture of the prostate gland ... A spring-loaded needle would be inserted through a diagonal hole in the truncheon and pushed through the wall of the rectal passage till it reached the prostate gland ... I would be warned of the firing of the spring-loaded device which would make a loud noise as the needle was shot into the gland to take the biopsy sample ... He said 'You will feel a prick' to which I replied 'I do' ... I realised, as they all laughed, that they had a sense of humour, in particular the tall straight-faced lady, which surprised me.


I was guided by the large jovial nurse to lay on my left-hand side in a sort of foetal position ... The tall lady told me there was a rail mounted on the wall that I could use to steady myself with if required ... 'Do I grip it between my teeth ?', I enquired and quick as a flash Mr X----- said 'No, we have a leather strap for that purpose and specially for you it is coated with chocolate' ... I new they were fibbing 'cos they all laughed again. 

Anyway, to cut a short story long, they inserted the truncheon which was somewhat uncomfortable and they looked at the large television set ... I felt somewhat deprived as I was not able to see the movie and had to chat to the large jovial nurse ... It is quite difficult to hold a serious conversation with someone whilst on the blunt end of a truncheon ... I heard a voice say 'You will feel a prick' (plus the accompanying chuckles) and a loud twang like an airgun being fired ... They helped me down from the wall and asked me if it hurt ... It actually didn't hurt but the noise startled me.

Anyway, they did this six times to get samples and then removed the truncheon ... The Surgeon found it better to put his foot in the middle of my back for the withdrawal of the probe. (Only joking).

He told me that the prostrate was not enlarged and that the scan showed no abnormalities and that if the biopsies were O.K, I would probably have to have the PSA tests every six months just to keep a check on things ...
I got dressed and was back with my Wife within half an hour (though it seemed longer).

I will be sent a letter with an appointment date for some time in July when the results of the biopsies are known.

I will apparently bleed for a couple of days, which is normal, and by then will be able to walk without copying John Wayne in his cowboy films ... I have to have two more huge Anti-Biotic tablets at 2200hrs.

Well, there you are. I was a brave little Indian and didn't cry !!! Us Welsh boys are hard !!!

That was written the day after my examination and I was walking properly within a few hours and the very slight bleeding lasted three days ... Having now had several of these biopsies , I still jump when the "airgun" goes off , even though I know it is going to happen ... Unfortunately amongst my circle of friends , there are at least two-thirds that have had this done.

If this prolongs my life , I'll just keep doing as I'm told.
.


----------



## richpalm (Mar 31, 2011)

Anything up my arse=they'll have to stick the needle in my arm first. Had a lower GI once, awake, and it was pure hell in the worst sense.

Rich


----------



## recDNA (Apr 1, 2011)

U


march.brown said:


> For those about to have their first biopsy , here is a letter I sent to several friends who were about to have the same inspection ... I felt that a bit of humour wouldn't go amiss , as they were all a bit apprehensive (and that was the brave ones).
> 
> I have since had several more biopsies and the last few all took eight or ten samples ... I just go in "zombie-like" now , as I know what's going to happen.
> 
> ...


 
And you needed this due to a high psa or symptoms or just for fun?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## march.brown (Apr 1, 2011)

recDNA said:


> U
> 
> And you needed this due to a high psa or symptoms or just for fun?


The first two ... I didn't class this type of inspection as fun !

There is only a certain amount of information that can be gained from the finger test ... The rectal probe gives a pretty picture on their TV , which I couldn't see since I was facing the wrong direction ... Whilst they were there , they took a few biopsies which luckily were OK ... Unfortunately the biopsies are a bit like the proverbial "needle in a haystack" and since the ultrasound pictures can't see much detail , they just seem to take pot luck in the choice of sample area.

Every year or so as the PSA increased I was given the same test , though they did take more biopsies ... Still nothing nasty was found.

In the end (pardon the pun) , it was decided to do the examination up the front as far as the bladder ... My PSA was in the twenties by then ... Again nothing abnormal was found , but at least I could watch the big TV picture whilst they worked.

The two lots of pills that I'm on have reduced the size of the "spare lobe" of my prostate and also have reduced the PSA to about Six ... I will need to keep having PSA tests every six months till the PSA stabilises at a new reference point ... I will then be able to have all further PSA tests done at my Doctors surgery rather than at a hospital visit.

I don't really mind as long as they prolong my life.

I now also don't have to plan my long distance trips via easily accessible toilets.
.


----------



## stickx (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww just bend over and relax.:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Reminds me of the comedian telling about his FIRST prostate exam where he's bent forward, thinking to himself.."Oh god, please don't let me get a hard on.."

It's no biggie. They grease that glove up so bad and they're in and out before you know it. Sure, it sucks a little bit and is a bit embarrassing but like the guys said, you need to know these things. The worse things
about it in my opinion is that you've got that lube ALL over your butt by the time he's gone.

In any case, THIS might help 

Mind you, it's a colonoscopy but I LOVE this clip 

For those who don't know, Lou Rawls had a big hit with this song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI1go72c5H8


----------



## chiphead (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh dear.

chiphead


----------



## chiphead (Apr 3, 2011)

Just shot me!

chiphead


march.brown said:


> For those about to have their first biopsy , here is a letter I sent to several friends who were about to have the same inspection ... I felt that a bit of humour wouldn't go amiss , as they were all a bit apprehensive (and that was the brave ones).
> 
> I have since had several more biopsies and the last few all took eight or ten samples ... I just go in "zombie-like" now , as I know what's going to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biker Bear (Apr 4, 2011)

If you need a little prostate exam humor - Billy Connolly has a wonderful bit on YouTube. Though I should point out there's some NSFW language in it....


----------



## Jay R (Apr 4, 2011)

You think you have it bad, I'm 42 and just caught chicken pox from my son. Just starting to itch now...


----------



## Biker Bear (Apr 4, 2011)

Jay R said:


> You think you have it bad, I'm 42 and just caught chicken pox from my son. Just starting to itch now...


I hope you've been to see your doctor; chicken pox can be quite serious in adults.


----------



## Jay R (Apr 5, 2011)

Tell me about it !!!! Got me some Anti Viral meds to stop it from gatting too bad.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 6, 2011)

id like to say thanks to march.brown. hopefully it will be a road i never travel but at least i now know. 


been a few blokes in my circle have had there prostate removed. pretty scary world we live in.


----------



## march.brown (Apr 7, 2011)

beerwax said:


> id like to say thanks to march.brown. hopefully it will be a road i never travel but at least i now know.
> 
> 
> been a few blokes in my circle have had there prostate removed. pretty scary world we live in.


 I think the big worry is in leaving it too late ... The tests are essential , if only to get some peace of mind.

Driving long distances used to be awkward , though the Sat-Nav could usually find a toilet ... I used to have very little warning and on occasions I would have to just spend a penny at the roadside ... It made visiting friends very awkward at times ... Luckily , now that I am on two types of pills , I am virtually back to normal and travelling poses no problem.

Other than my Asthma , High Cholesterol and High Blood Pressure I am perfect ... So it's just a matter of "keep taking the pills and get on with life".

I think that , on reflection , all men over 40 should have a Prostate examination ... It's a simple test and could save lives ... The only scary part is putting off the test till the symptoms are really noticeable ... It might then be too late ...

Don't Delay.
.


----------



## itzlinky (Apr 16, 2011)

Man,

I'm 24 and recently had to do it one due to a series of severe UTIs within a 6 month period. It was 'better' (if that's possible) than I thought.

Perhaps because I didn't have to face sausage fingers or anything, IDK.

In any case, he figured it was likely due to a prostate infection (why it was reoccurring) so he put me on antibiotics for longer and it hasn't came back...yet.


----------



## guiri (Apr 16, 2011)

March is right, being in the US, I'm saving up for the exam which is around 1500 bucks and itzlinky, congrats on your recovered health


----------



## march.brown (Apr 17, 2011)

guiri said:


> March is right, being in the US, I'm saving up for the exam which is around 1500 bucks and itzlinky, congrats on your recovered health


 I suppose (at the moment) there is something good about living in the UK ... At the moment the National Health Service is very good , bearing in mind all my free treatment and my Wifes free cancer operations which included a rebuild ... But the Health Service will alter , since the government is going to change things ... It can only change for the worse if it goes the same way as the Dental Services ... It is virtually impossible to find a National Health Dentist now , as they have nearly all gone private ... The waiting lists are several years long to get on the books of a National Health Dentist (if at all) ... I know many people who can't afford to have any dental work done ... There are incidents reported in the newspapers of people extracting their own teeth with pliers ... After several days of making telephone calls , my own Daughter eventually found a Dentist in another town who would do some emergency treatment on the National Health ... There was no way she could find a local dentist to do it ... Any further treatment would then have to be as a private patient.

I envisage the British National Health Service eventually becoming almost non-existant , particularly for the elderly patients who are on a small pension and can't even afford any luxuries that some of us consider everyday items.

It is said that that money can't buy you happiness ... I don't know any elderly pensioners who would agree with this , when they can't afford to have any dental work done and can't afford to put the central heating on ... Thousands of elderly people die each year in Britain due to their homes being unheated (due to the cost) ... The newspapers report on some of them , but only when the statistics are known do we realise how many deaths there are ... Britain just isn't a Great place to live in any more ... It is not going to improve.
.


----------



## guiri (Apr 17, 2011)

As a european (the US is the fourth country I live in), I know exactly what you mean. I've also lived in Sweden and my mom who is still there is telling me it's getting really bad 'cause they've run out of money and all the medical staff are going to work in Norway where salaries are much higher. When they struck gold (oil) some years ago, they climbed up the financial ladder while the swedes dropped. Swedes were giving money away, left, right and center and now, there's nothing left. I guess like most countries with money, they thought it was gonna last forever. I could go there and get checked I guess but the cost would be almost equal. Oh well, I'll figure out a way.

World is coming to an end, one way or another. I just hope I get to try some Lidl Chutney before it's too late


----------



## march.brown (Apr 17, 2011)

guiri said:


> As a european (the US is the fourth country I live in), I know exactly what you mean. I've also lived in Sweden and my mom who is still there is telling me it's getting really bad 'cause they've run out of money and all the medical staff are going to work in Norway where salaries are much higher. When they struck gold (oil) some years ago, they climbed up the financial ladder while the swedes dropped. Swedes were giving money away, left, right and center and now, there's nothing left. I guess like most countries with money, they thought it was gonna last forever. I could go there and get checked I guess but the cost would be almost equal. Oh well, I'll figure out a way.
> 
> World is coming to an end, one way or another. I just hope I get to try some Lidl Chutney before it's too late


 
Lidls Mango Chutney is the best in the World ... It is essential to visit Lidls if you come to the UK ... Buckingham Palace , The Tower of London , Westminster Abbey and all these other sights are just a pile of stones and bricks ... When you've seen one palace or cathedral , you've seen them all ... Lidls Mango Chutney on the other hand , is a culinary work of art and is an essential tasting item that should be mandatory on any visit to the UK ... Any town without a Lidls is not worth visiting.

Went for Sunday lunch to my Daughters and she had bought some other brand of Mango Chutney especially for me ... I had to eat a goodly amount of it as she was watching me spoon it on the roasts and new potatoes ... It was a disaster ... I had to put on my best "acting face" and pretend that it was OK ... I will have a word with her husband to explain what was wrong with the chutney ... Then , to make matters worse , she hadn't bought any ice cream to go with the strawberries and the apple pie ... The moment that I asked for the ice cream , her face dropped ... She had forgotten to replace it after her children had eaten the last bit.

So you see , things are not all perfect here in the UK ... It's thoughtlessness by friends and family that ruins things ... A meal without my beloved Lidls Mango Chutney is simply "not perfect" ... At home , we have a reserve of the magic chutney and a reserve-reserve (just in case) ... If only I had known before leaving home , I could have brought one from our reserve ... If only ................
.


----------



## guiri (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I know she's your daughter but frankly, after this fiasco, do you really HAVE to keep seeing her? I mean, it's like duct tape, rip it right off, don't hesitate. It only hurts more. Severing all ties with her IS the right thing to do. She has her own life now...let it go.. There really is no excuse although even though I'm horrified by what I hear, I cannot help to feel (but only slightly so) that this disaster could have been avoided by you being prepared. I mean, you go to the desert and you bring water, yes?
You step in the UFC ring with someone and you bring nut protection, yes? Protective glasses when you mess with chemicals, yes?
Well, there really is NO reason that jar of Chutney shouldn't have been in the car, waiting for the day when you get stranded somehow or when your daughters thoughtlessness (no matter how lovely the child is) would ruin the day, nay, dare I say ruin your week or worse.
No doubt she has scarred you forever and you feel that you can no longer trust her.

In time you may forgive her (and I'm not sure what my advice would be there since what she did was truly hurtful and I can't help thinking that there may have been a sinister reason behind this. I mean, it is too important for one to think it was a simple slip up..) or you may not (I could go either way and I support on you both decisions) but let this be a lesson to you.

When I was in Europe, I always traveled with my tea, my own cup and an immersion (liquid) heater, JUST in case. The heathens out there can't even make you a decent cup of tea. In Sweden for instance, their pour the water straight out of the pot they make the coffee (the glass one that heats the water). That heat is NOT enough for tea, do they not know that?
Should this not be required reading in school?

Well, I slept pretty well (just woke up) and my day was fine till I heard your sad tale and I have to say again that I'm truly sorry. I will be silent for a minute...then perhaps I will sleep again and when I wake up I may just be able to go on with my life but after this, I'm not sure. Things have changed for me now. Things will never be the same...ah yes, the silent minute, sorry.....anyway, I'll start now...right after this last period...that was the one, the third one...anyway, I'll do it again. I'll type three periods (dots) after the last WORD and that will be it.(first period/full stop).(second and so on). Ok, let's do it properly now. So, this will be the last time I do it and then I'll be silent for a minute...


----------



## guiri (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, did you guys here it? My silenceness I mean? Well, in case someone out there doubts me, I also taped it. It's hard to hear since I was silent but I taped it.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 17, 2011)

guiri - save some money do your own exam. 

no seriously this cup of tea thing. why cant i make a good cup of tea from a thermos ? ive tried everything. is it just that the water isnt quite hot enough.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 17, 2011)

march - when my dad was young, and the dentist came to town, folks lined uo to have all their teeth pulled out. or was that when his dad was young. i get confused easy now. but yes nothing hurts like a toothache. we have the same problem here getting to see a dentist. you ring up with a killer toothache and they give you an appointment in 6 weeks. 

i gunna go eat some icecream.


----------



## guiri (Apr 17, 2011)

beerwax said:


> guiri - save some money do your own exam.
> 
> no seriously this cup of tea thing. why cant i make a good cup of tea from a thermos ? ive tried everything. is it just that the water isnt quite hot enough.



Yep. You can't boil water at home, take it to work and do it 5 hours later. Not hot enough and the tea doesn't release the flavor. All you get is the bitterness or whatever but the actual flavor comes in last.

Water HAS to come to a boiling point without it actually boiling. From what I understand, it looses oxygen or something when boiling. Someone told me once that the chinese say that the bubbles have to be the size of fish eyes and then you take it off the fire/stove. Bottom line is, I leave it till it STARTS bubbling and then I take it off.

Restaurants usually don't really do this which is why you get $hitty tea.

I used to be able to tell the difference between doing it right and not and also between heating it in the micro vs the immersible heater that you dip in the cup.
That was then.

Anyway, for me the best way to do it is to make your tea at home and then pop it in the thermos. Make it a little less strong as it will always have some tea leaves in there and it will get stronger as it sits.

Whatever thermos you have, preheat it and let it sit closed while you wait for your tea. IF it's glass, don't pour boiling water in it when it's cold or you can bust it. I recommend stainless ones with big openings so you can use them for cold stuff with ice.

I pour boiling water in my thermos, close it up and wait till my tea is done. Then I make it to taste, including sugar and THEN I heat it up till it's almost boiling and then I pour it in the thermos. This keeps it hot the longest. Remember, IF you boil it with sugar in it, it WILL change the flavor.

More questions? The doctors in...


----------



## guiri (Apr 17, 2011)

By the way, I just tried to do my own exam but the 70-200mm lens I had on my camera was a bit too wide up front and I had to stop..

As for pulling teeth, do like I did in school when I was a kid in Bulgaria. I was around 8 and had to go to the dentist after school to have a tooth pulled. Well, got in a fight in school and this dude pops me one in the mouth. Instead of hitting him back, I just pulled the tooth out, grinned and said thanks and walked away.
To this day, he probably still doesn't know what happened.

It was sweet, virtually no pain at all and it was instant.

Try it! DYI dentistry. Yessir!


----------



## chiphead (Apr 18, 2011)

Britain, what's it like in the rest of Europe? Is there a reason for the high rates in Britain?

chiphead


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

Prollly just economy and I'm gonna have to say that THEIR immigration made a difference too. Same as france


----------



## beerwax (Apr 18, 2011)

DIY prostate exam equipment checklist. 
mirror - check
4sevens quark turbo , nuetral tint - check 
digital camera - check 
advanced yoga instruction manual - check
bottle jack daniels - check . 


hmmm . i dont like where this is going.


----------



## march.brown (Apr 18, 2011)

guiri said:


> Well, I know she's your daughter but frankly, after this fiasco, do you really HAVE to keep seeing her? I mean, it's like duct tape, rip it right off, don't hesitate. It only hurts more. Severing all ties with her IS the right thing to do. She has her own life now...let it go.. There really is no excuse although even though I'm horrified by what I hear, I cannot help to feel (but only slightly so) that this disaster could have been avoided by you being prepared. I mean, you go to the desert and you bring water, yes?
> You step in the UFC ring with someone and you bring nut protection, yes? Protective glasses when you mess with chemicals, yes?
> Well, there really is NO reason that jar of Chutney shouldn't have been in the car, waiting for the day when you get stranded somehow or when your daughters thoughtlessness (no matter how lovely the child is) would ruin the day, nay, dare I say ruin your week or worse.
> No doubt she has scarred you forever and you feel that you can no longer trust her.
> ...


 *AND ... NO ICE-CREAM*

Man , you have no idea how I suffered with that meal.

*PLUS *both the Grandsons wanted to come home with us as it is "half-term" (or something) at school.

Me and the dog are locked in the study at the moment to get some peace and quiet , with a chair jammed against the door handle as an extra lock.

We have Star Wars , Superman , Batman and Spiderman plus World War Two going on at the moment and to make matters worse , the young (six year old) loves my mango chutney ... Luckily the twelve year old doesn't ... My stock of assorted flavours of ice cream is reducing at a rapid rate ... This is not helped by the sunny weather either.

By the way , I did consider leaving a jar of Mango Chutney in the car , but was worried that it might ferment and explode in the warm weather ... I like it on my meals but not spread all over the inside of the car ... I can't leave a jar in their house 'cos the youngest Grandson would eat it ... It's a "catch 22" situation.

WOW , peace at last ... My Wife has taken them up the playing fields , so me and the dog are safe again ... We are just going to sit in our armchairs and relax for a while and when the tribe gets back , I will sneak out with the dog for a walk ... By then it will be lunch time , with a further reduction of my stocks , and then they are going home ... Happiness is a quiet house.

Actualy it won't be that quiet as my Wife will no doubt be vacuum cleaning all the bits of broken toys and biscuits etc. from the persian carpet in the battlefield that is our lounge.

Not long now.
.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 18, 2011)

march.brown said:


> *AND ... NO ICE-CREAM*
> 
> Man , you have no idea how I suffered with that meal.
> 
> ...


 
you had me going for a while there. 
but then you said it was warm and sunny. in pommyland ?


----------



## beerwax (Apr 18, 2011)

tea.

when i boil the billy at the top of the mountain the tea tastes good. even tho the water boils at such a reduced temperature that it only seems lukewarm. so , it may be the boiling and not the temperature. 

i need a tea cup with a lid and a vacuum pump. pour the water from the thermos into the cup, seal, pump, pressuredrops, water boils hey presto. 

anyhows, i think i would rather pull me own teeth than drink tea thats been sitting in a thermos bottle for a coule of hours.


----------



## Steve K (Apr 18, 2011)

beerwax said:


> DIY prostate exam equipment checklist.
> mirror - check
> 4sevens quark turbo , nuetral tint - check
> digital camera - check
> ...


 
I think you forgot one item: "lube"

As always, there's something to be said for hiring a professional instead of DIY (unless you want to start making a side business out of it). 

Steve K.
(my employer provides an annual health check with a prostate check. Other than being a bit undignified for all parties involved, it's not that bad)


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

beerwax said:


> DIY prostate exam equipment checklist.
> mirror - check
> 4sevens quark turbo , nuetral tint - check
> digital camera - check
> .



Ok, I see now where I went wrong. I used the SR91...tried to insert that one first and then the DSLR with the 70-200 but I gave up 'cause it hurt a bit...just a wee bit..


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

march.brown said:


> *AND ... NO ICE-CREAM*
> 
> By the way , I did consider leaving a jar of Mango Chutney in the car , but was worried that it might ferment and explode in the warm weather ... I like it on my meals but not spread all over the inside of the car ... I can't leave a jar in their house 'cos the youngest Grandson would eat it ... It's a "catch 22" situation.
> 
> ...


 
Well, in your case, you'll have to take the chutney back in with you every time if not needed unlike my tea that COULD sit in the car.

As for the kids, you have lots of trees and woods 'n stuff in the UK, can't you just take them out for a walk, deep in the woods and just, ehem...forget them?
I mean, it's easily done. Happens all the time and you could blame your age...I'm just sayin'


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

beerwax said:


> you had me going for a while there.
> but then you said it was warm and sunny. in pommyland ?



What? It was bound to happen...


----------



## march.brown (Apr 18, 2011)

beerwax said:


> you had me going for a while there.
> but then you said it was warm and sunny. in pommyland ?


Would I lie to you ?

We are in South Wales , so it's not really Pommyland ... It's "Taffyland" , Gods chosen country.

We do get sun and what's more the weather man says that it's going to be great for several days.

Unfortunately I got coerced into booking a foreign holiday the other day ... I just happened to be in a good mood and she took advantage of it ... So in May we are going to the Red Sea ... Seems a bit pointless as we can see the sea from our upstairs rooms ... It's Blue though.

"She who must be obeyed" says that she won't go swimming as there are sharks there ... Shame really.

Still , it's all inclusive and five star so all I have to take is a couple of jars of Lidls Mango Chutney and swimming trunks. 

I had an unpleasant surprise this lunchtime ... Opened my second last jar of chutney and the other (eldest) Grandson tried it ... And he liked it too.

I now have to increase the stock in case they ask again next time they come over ... Life is hard supporting all these chutney lovers.

They even like the Red Curry Crisps (Lidls) ... So does the dog , but at least he does as he's told.

Ah well , it's supper time now with only the dog to beg for food ... Must get some chilli flavour crisps as he doesn't like them.
.


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

beerwax said:


> tea.
> 
> when i boil the billy at the top of the mountain the tea tastes good. even tho the water boils at such a reduced temperature that it only seems lukewarm. so , it may be the boiling and not the temperature.
> 
> ...



Well, that's what the thermos is for. If you can drink it immediately, that's obviously ideal but hey, it's still better than making tea with pi$$y temperature water and besides, if you're someone cold, like in the woods, that tea is still pretty good when it comes out so hot you'll burn your mouth


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

march.brown said:


> I had an unpleasant surprise this lunchtime ... Opened my second last jar of chutney and the other (eldest) Grandson tried it ... And he liked it too.
> .


 
Seriously? Why the hell would you do such a thing, open it in front of someone, ESPECIALLY someone that you do NOT know whether he or she likes the stuff?


----------



## beerwax (Apr 18, 2011)

Steve K said:


> I think you forgot one item: "lube"
> 
> As always, there's something to be said for hiring a professional instead of DIY (unless you want to start making a side business out of it).
> 
> ...


 

is that a team bonding exercise. the team that checks together stays together ?.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 18, 2011)

march , you need to smarten up. the chutney jar at the front of the fridge - mix some cayenne pepper in it. keep the real one hidden at the back.


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

There you go March, I'm thinkin' that'll do the trick


----------



## Steve K (Apr 18, 2011)

beerwax said:


> is that a team bonding exercise. the team that checks together stays together ?.


 
There's a thought! "okay boys, form a circle and drop trou ..."

We have medical folks perform the physical, complete with white lab coats, etc. While the prostate exam is the low point of the process, I do enjoy getting the results of the blood check. The numbers for cholesterol and such are usually pretty good, which is a nice reward for the regular exercise and good diet.

Steve K.


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, there's an idea. Let's all meet as in a flashaholic meeting and shine flashlights up each others butts! I'm sure that'll spur more people to become members... 

With some of the damn lights we have in here, all we have to do is stand someone in front of a big a$$ (pun absolutely intended) negatives in a dark room, shine one of them 10k lights up his/her butt for a few seconds and then go out and develop the negative.

That has GOT to be less than the $1500 it costs around here


----------



## Empath (Apr 18, 2011)

The topic has veered off-topic, became irrelevant and irreverent in it's responses, and runs the risk of becoming another food oriented thread. Food and prostate exams don't belong in the same thread anyhow. We've got the sandwich thread for that, or a properly designated and titled thread can be initiated. Before it does indeed become another unintended food thread, we'll call this thread completed.


----------

